# Sophie and her Rawhide



## design by dawn (Jan 22, 2008)

so anyways- she loves them! i'm watching her with them now though!


----------



## design by dawn (Jan 22, 2008)

see the redness around her eye? is this irritation or just her skin showing through?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

She's so cute-j :wub: ust don't let her get any pieces off the rawhide.

I could be wrong but I think the color you're referring to is halos and it's completely normal?


----------



## design by dawn (Jan 22, 2008)

Halos? like she's an angel! LOL j/k- what's that mean?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

"Many Maltese people use the term "halos" when describing a Maltese head. While the standard makes no mention of halos they are a characteristic that may enhance the overall appearance of the head. Halos are defined as the darkening of the skin around the eyes. Many times the presence of halos may be connected with good pigmentation, but there have been many outstanding specimens of the breed that do not have extensive halos."


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

she is adorable! 

I gave Lucy rawhide chews as a puppy but now I use the flossies. all my dogs love them!


----------



## design by dawn (Jan 22, 2008)

flossies? not sure what those are- but i'll check them out!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

This is what flossies look like-lot's of dog boutiques carry them:

Flossies


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

like gena said the halos are the dark pigmentation around the eyes..the darker the better!  Please don't give that baby rawhide..look in to Flossies, they are much healthier of an option for miss Sophie who is darling :wub:

http://www.merrickpetcare.com/store/treats...=21&s=15051
these are the flossies, which are beef tendon..which are better on the digestive system .


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> like gena said the halos are the dark pigmentation around the eyes..the darker the better!  Please don't give that baby rawhide..look in to Flossies, they are much healthier of an option for miss Sophie who is darling :wub:
> 
> http://www.merrickpetcare.com/store/treats...=21&s=15051
> these are the flossies, which are beef tendon..which are better on the digestive system .[/B]


I give Clifford, Bully stiks by merrick, rawhide, chicken choppers, and Sam's Yams. He is not much of a chewer, because he is so concerned where I am 95% of the time, that he won't focus on any chew long enough.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My little Missy choked on a piece of rawhide that she broke off and being slimey from her saliva it slipped down her throat. I happened to be in the same room with her and heard an 'odd" sound coming from the other side where she was. It wasn't a loud sound just odd that I went to investigate and discovered my baby was choking! If I had been even a bit further away, in another room, the TV on , etc I'd never have heard her nor know she was not able to breathe! 
I can tell you it scared the bejeebers out of me and I was terrified I'd not be able to dislodge it. Thank God I was able to but from then on I, personally will not give any of my pets the rawhides or any of the type 'chewies' that can break off and slip down their throat. Have since read where they can cause blockages sine they don't digest. not to say it WILL but it Can.. so I'm a better safe than sorry kind of person.
Other treats can cause choking as well and did recently with my Naddie. She was excited when she got it and grabbed the treat too fast and I guess she didn't chew it but 'inhaled" it. This one I still do give but break it into smaller pieces now. It more like a 'puffed' cracker type treat...not a chewy so in truth any thing "Can" cause choking but the odds increase with some such as the rawhides.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> see the redness around her eye? is this irritation or just her skin showing through?[/B]


The redness to me is where she is starting to develop Halo's. Halo's is a suntan around the eyes. I know this is what mine looks like after being in the sun. It will turn to black soon.

Tina


----------



## design by dawn (Jan 22, 2008)

wonder where she gets the sun burn- she doesn't go outside! i'm in WI- it's like 0 temps here and she potties on pee pads


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I don't think she meant an actual sunburn-it's kind of like a sunburn-but not really one.


----------

